# New tile floor, baseboard level vents don't fit



## soparklion11 (Jan 4, 2017)

My new tile floor is ~1/2" taller than the original and my 6x10" wall register doesn't fit the existing ductwork. 

Is there an easy way to adjust them?  I consider just using a cutting wheel to remove the 1/2" from the base. Any easy ways to adjust the vents or the ductwork? The way that the ducts are installed, I would be cutting out plaster if I had to raise the ductwork to match the registers.  Ugghjh.

Thank you, 
Brian


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

Sounds like you have a metal one, maybe getting a plastic one to cut would be easier, or sometimes a store can do the cut for you.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 7, 2017)

I would feel real bad about having to cut into my brand new tile floor.


----------



## soparklion11 (Jan 7, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> I would feel real bad about having to cut into my brand new tile floor.



I do plan to alter the registers rather than the tile...


----------



## Jeffh (Jan 7, 2017)

Ya use a zip disc. And a face shield! I'd do this if it is too thick for aviation snips.


----------

